# New Driving Club in Texas



## wildoak (Feb 10, 2010)

I missed the inaugural meeting Sunday, but will take the liberty of posting here for anyone in the Central Texas area who might be interested. The Central Texas VSE Driving Group is a reality now and has a yahoo group or page, whatever yahoo calls it.




There were about a dozen people there, we have a mix of skill and experience levels, and the goal I think at this point is to do fun things - drives at the park or at someone's place, maybe some clinics etc down the road. If you are interested email me [email protected] for contact info.

Jan


----------



## rcfarm (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish we had a club like that.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew I moved here for a reason!  Info please?


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Feb 13, 2010)

WOO HOO - I emailed for more info - a bit north but would be willing to drive down for some of the events


----------

